# [SOLVED] Missing drivers, cannot identify them



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, so I had to reformat my comp, it all works fine as usual but I have 3 unknown devices in the device manager 

I ran system information and found the PNP ID but still don't understand what is it











this is it, I know I had a tv tuner and I was able to watch tv on the comp, I cannot anymore cause it says there is no tv tuner, does this have anything to do with that?

I'm also not sure do I have the tv tuner installed in my hardware and now not recognized or was it a software installation

hope someone can help


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

More than likely, one of the "Unknown Devices" would be your TV tuner.

Is it an OEM computer? As in Dell, HP, Sony etc?

-Mick.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

it's built, desktop comp, I ordered parts and they made it, was 2 years ago

dunno how can I make the comp recognize these 3 drivers


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

You will have to install drivers for them.

Can you make a list of all the Hardware in your machine, including the motherboard.
Please include all relevant model numbers of the hardware.
I will try find drivers for you.

-Mick.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

From the codes you posted above it appears to be a TV Tuner card with a Conexant Chipset. All three codes (VEN_14F1) appear to be for the one Device (TV Tuner).
Whats is the make and model of your TV Tuner?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

I don't know, thats what I need to find out, I don't have a clue where to find info about the TV tuner, I bought it 2 years ago and can't really remember a thing as back then I still didn't know jack **** about computers and just wanted to have a good one, now when I know a fair bit I still don't know how to find lol

I have SIW where I tried to find but theres nothing there


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error

Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

the same things are written as in the image I posted in the first post


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Under the Device Instance ID do you "see" a DEV_ number?
Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*











this is all I see there lol
it's the same for the other 2, just different writings, but same as the ones in the first post


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

OK,
I think you are going to have to remove the TV Tuner card in the computer and see if you can find a name on the card or any other info it may have.

I cannot identify the card with these #.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

I don't know how it looks like or where it is located

edit - I found out how it looks like so I took it out of the comp and there was a sticker with this on it

PixelView Digital Home Entertainment

nothing else, I will visit their website and try to find these drivers there


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

ok I found nothing, help me out lol


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Look on the card carefully for any other numbers, especially on the biggest chipset.
Prolink makes the Pixelview card and I have a link for the drivers.

I just do not want to give you the wrong one.

Please try to post any numbers you find on the card itself or on the biigest Chipset.

I am looking for # that start with PV-CX881P,PL or CX883PL
Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

ok I think I found it

PV-B420SPL(FCR)-F

it's possible that a B is 8 or 5 is S and reverse cause I wrote a bit chaotically lol but I believe this is it

I also found on the big chip - CX 23882-39, dunno if that matters


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Thanks,
I think I found it.
Go here:
http://www.prolink-usa.com/
Select: *Driver Download on the left*
Select: *PCI/PCI Express on the next screen*
Select: *Europe, Oceania, Africa & Asia Regions PCI Multimedia Product*
Scroll down to *PlayTV Cinema B1000*>*PV-B420SPL(FRC) Series* and download and install the driver for your OS.

Its a large download (80.1MB) and the speed is very slow!

Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

k thanks, I got to that site and found it a minute before you posted this 

will download and install and let you know how it was


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

this was extremely disturbing and worrying

I downloaded, started the installation and it said Error installation fail
and after that it automatically started the installation of power cinema but I quit it and it gave me the option to restart

so I restarted and logged back it
after the welcome screen, while the system was loading all programs, a blue screen popped up and all I managed to read is 'A problem has occured' before it restarted again
it did it 3 times before I shut it down and thought about 2 minutes what to do
then I started and got in safe mode and did a system restore

now it's back to normal... quite disturbing and strange

and btw. I still don't have the drivers, I'm too afraid to try anything


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Sorry about that.
I thought we finally nailed this card down with the info we had.
The code and numbers seemed to match.
Apparently not.

Is your computer affected in anyway other than the error still being there?

I will see if I can find another driver.
Can you give me anymore info and possibly a screenshot of this card? 
Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

I will try to take a picture of it when I come back from school, now I can't

the comp is normal as before the installation, nothing changed


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Does the card look something like this (see attachment)?

It has the exact same numbers you posted.
Are you are you download the correct file for your OS (*XP*)
*PlayTV Cinema B1000>PV-B420SPL(FRC) Series *
File name:*PV-B420SPL&PV-A883SPL&PV-DT407PL(FRC)(TW1.2)*

Try to download it again and see if it will install.

Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

when I start the installation it says VistaSetup

I have the XP Vista style

dunno if that matters, I will try to install again now, and yes it looks exactly the same as that one but has a big something also stuck on to it, there is the PixelViex sticker

it seems to me that they put the same download link to both vista and xp versions and that it is the vista version, cause both links for vista and xp are the same :S


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the FULL report to the thread.

Besure the TV Tuner card IS installed.

I need to see what other hardware you have

Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

There, I made a report in plain text about my whole system, I'm aware of the bios version and some stuff, but since I don't know much about those things I didn't update anything


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

Does the TV Video card show up in error in you Device Manager?
It does not on your report.

Did you try to download the driver again and see what happens with the install?
Note: I would set a system restore point before install the driver.

Try to install the driver just above the one I linked you to (PV-B420PL(FRC) Series) for XP

It supposedly the same chipset as this one, but the file is much smaller

Bill


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

hey man it's installed and nothing collapsed

now I gotta install power cinema and see will it work properly, the yellow question marks are gone as well

I think it will work


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers, cannot identify them*

it works, case closed, thanks man I owe you one ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you have it up and runningray:.

Did you download and install the first driver I gave you or the one above that?

I knew we had the right make and model, but I think Prolink could do a little better as far as specifying thier links.

Bill:grin:


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

it was the second, smaller one that worked


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know.
Enjoy.
Bill


----------

